# Tablet als Desktop Ersatz



## volkswolf (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

Mittlerweile werden die Tablets ja immer leistungsfähiger. Es gibt ja auch schon welche, auf denen ein vollwertiges Windows 8 läuft. Da ich einen neuen Office-Rechner brauche frage ich mich, ob ich stattdessen nicht besser ein Tablet nehmen soll. Unterwegs nutze ich das wie ein normales Tablet mit der Kacheloberfläche und daheim schließe ich es ans Stromnetz an und verbinde es über HDMI mit einem Monitor und über einen USB-Hub mit Tastatur und Maus. Und arbeite genauso, wie ich es von einem Desktoprechner gewohnt bin.

Ist diese Vorgehensweise denkbar? Oder habe ich da irgendwo einen Logikfehler.

Folgende Anforderungen würde ich an das Tablet stellen:



vollwertiges Windows 8 (kein RT)
HDMI-Anschluss
Stromanschluss, oder eine Möglichkeit das Tablett anderweitig mit Energie zu versorgen, wenn Tastatur und Maus angschlossen sind
Genügend Rechenleistung für Office-Programme (Word, Excel, Outlook), einfache Bildbearbeitung (Erstellung von Fotoalben) und Surfen.
Diese Anforderungen sollen auch an einem Full-HD Monitor erfüllt werden
Drucken und scannen über einen Netzwerkdrucker (Epson)


Habe ich für den geplanten Einsatz irgendwelche wichtigen Kriterien vergessen?

Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass jemand von euch mein Problem lösen kann und mir Tipps für entsprechende Tablets geben kann. Natürlich sollte hierbei der Preis minimiert werden.

Ich bedanke mich bei euch bereits im Vorraus.

Viele Grüße
volkswolf


----------



## ile (23. Februar 2014)

Genau das ist mittlerweile möglich, u. a. dank Windows 8.

Deine Angaben sind aber noch nicht sehr detailliert:

Reicht wenig Leistung? Dann ein Bay Trail Tablet (z. B. Dell Venue 11 Pro) . Sonst Haswell (z. B. Surface Pro 2).

8", 10", 11" ?

Willst du einen Digitizer für Stifteingabe und Bedienung des Desktops aufm Tablet?


----------



## volkswolf (23. Februar 2014)

ile schrieb:


> Reicht wenig Leistung? Dann ein Bay Trail Tablet (z. B. Dell Venue 11 Pro) . Sonst Haswell (z. B. Surface Pro 2).


Die Alternative wäre ein günstiges Notebook oder ein normaler Desktoprechner und ein einfaches Tablet. Bei beiden Varianten wäre ich bei ungefähr 500 €. Dies wäre auch ungefähr der Betrag, den ich für ein All-in-One Tablet ausgeben würde. Wahrscheinlich werde ich bei der Leistung Abstriche machen müssen, um den Preis zu halten. Die genannten Aufgaben soll das Gerät aber problemlos erfüllen können. Es kann natürlich sein,  dass die genannten Aufgaben mit meiner Zahlungsbereitschaft nicht erfüllt werden können. Dann würde ich wahrscheinlich ein einfaches Notebook nehmen.



ile schrieb:


> 8", 10", 11" ?


Das ist mir egal



ile schrieb:


> Willst du einen Digitizer für Stifteingabe und Bedienung des Desktops aufm Tablet?


 Um was handelt es sich hierbei?


----------



## ile (23. Februar 2014)

Ein günstiges Notebook hat allerdings immer einen extrem schlechten Bildschirm.

Stifteingabe: handschriftlich Notizen machen, PDFs annotieren, etc. Mit Stift auf dem Display schreiben. Bietet: Asus Vivotab Note 8. Mit deutlichen Abstrichen in der Qualität auch das Dell Venue 8 oder 11 Pro.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (23. Februar 2014)

Kauf dir lieber einen gescheiten Desktop Rechner


----------



## Pugnare (28. Februar 2014)

Ich kann dir das Asus Transformer book t100ta empfehlen da ist auch gleich office dabei.
und mit dem dock hat man ein vollwertiges potentes netbook. nimmt man das dock ab ist es ein schnelles tablet auf der architektur von ivy basierend akku laufzeit ist auch super.
Leider ist die verfügbarkeit ******** und man muss einen monat oder mwhr warten wenn man pech hat


----------



## volkswolf (15. April 2014)

Kurze Rückmeldung:

Es ist ein Acer Iconia W3-810 geworden. Die Aufgaben, die der Rechner erfüllen muss, schafft das Tablet spielend. Zusätzlich habe ich noch eine Tasche, ein USB-Hub, ein PS2-USB Adapter und ein HDMI-Kabel für insgesamt 235 €. Eigentlich wollte ich einen Fernseher als Monitor verwenden. Dieser ist allerdings nur HD-ready und hat Overscan. Sprich man kann kaum etwas erkennen. Ein neuer Monitor wird wohl nicht mehr wie 150 € kosten. Insgesamt hat der Rechner damit rund 385 € gekostet. Dafür kann ich dann zu Hause wie an einem normalen Rechner arbeiten (richtige Tastatur und Maus vor einem richtigen Monitor) und unterwegs die Vorteile eines Tablets genießen. Ich muss lediglich drei Stecker ziehen (Strom, HDMI und USB).

Ich bedanke mich bei euren Beiträgen.


----------

